# openssl 0.9.8 abandoned in freebsd?



## chrcol (Apr 4, 2010)

openssl 1.0.0 is incompatible with some of my apps, after some research I see 0.9.8 is not end of life and still been maintained, as did seem they released a 0.9.8n recently after all if end of life.

Is there a alternative port for 0.9.8 or is this going the same way of php and forcing people to jump before required?


----------



## chrcol (May 2, 2010)

ok people upgrading to 1.0.0 be careful, there is some ports it breaks (as expected) that do not get version bumped.

so far.

openssh - auth will fail until recompiled, if try to restart before recompile it wont start either.
exim - cannot send out emails, until either recompile or disable tls connections in remote_smtp part of config.
apache - kind of obvious this one but didnt get version bumped.


----------

